# oh no I have become a monster



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

AHHH since I am so excited about my baby girl coming home and have way to much time on my hands I have become an HHC troll  Its just so nice to come to a site that is so full of good ideas and advice and of course hedgie love. I hope you all understand and don't find me annoying or atleast to annoying  I love this site and have told my friend owns a hedgehog that she should check it out (I dont know if she has) but I want to thank you for all the help, advice, and ideas you have given me.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

We can all be HHC trolls together!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Hahahahahaha cyber stalking is toooo much fun :lol: No one knows


----------

